# Piranha without food



## johnfranks (Jan 5, 2009)

Just out of curiousity really, I know a piranha can go without food for months, but I was wondering exactly how long? like 2 months or 5 months?How long can the average piranha go?

Discuss


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I'd say it is highly dependent on the size of the fish. Younger fish don't have the build up food storage that older fish too. A large thick rhom might be able to go 2-3 months before it dies while a baby rhom may only last a couple weeks.


----------



## johnfranks (Jan 5, 2009)

Ahh interesting point, I guess its diet would also be a factor and such things as temperature and current would play a part.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

If you have a group of pygos I wouldn't wait to find out how long they can go because they will eat each other.

Solo serra can easily go a month without food especially If they are nice and thick


----------



## johnfranks (Jan 5, 2009)

Trigga said:


> If you have a group of pygos I wouldn't wait to find out how long they can go because they will eat each other.


Obviously yes, I should of been more specific, Im talking solo serra's or pygo's as obviously a group would just resort to cannibalism.


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

My elong is really struggling to get on its feet. I have tried all of the typical techniques to get him to eat, but he refuses anything but live food. Its been a good 4 weeks since I dumped a dozen feeders in (they lasted a few hours). I try some shrimp and tilapia every few days, but its a no go. Anything I could offer him that should be irresistible, but is not alive?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Try not feeding him anything for a while and then adding some shrimp or w.e before you turn the lights off.. It should be gone by morning


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

^I agree. If he get's hungry enough, he'll def. eat before he dies.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Once again rhoms are not primairly meat eaters, but not to say yours isnt. In the wild they eat plants, nuts, wood, bark, berries, or anything. I would try some cucumber or leafy greens in small amounts and see what happens. Maybe get him a amazonian plant to snack on? All my P's eat everthing. Plants or animals or proccessed fish foods. Variety is key to healthy and colorful fish.

SMTT


----------

